# I'm a newbie!!



## Macdevotee1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello everyone,
  	my name is mary and I am absolutely crazy about MAC and Pretty much cosmetics in general.  i have been lurking around this site for a while and decided to join. I am terrible when it comes to makeup, I just spent so much money ordering  so much stuff! It's good to join a forum with other like minded users who appreciate makeup


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2011)

to specktra Mary! have fun chatting with us!


----------



## User38 (Jan 19, 2011)

and enjoy !
  	p.s. I am the resident curmudgeon.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 19, 2011)

Mary,

  	Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome!  Forums feed my indulgences, especially when all of my friends are bag/shoe/clothes people.  I feel less of a weirdo when I am around those that accept my addiction.  Have fun!  =)


----------



## couturesista (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## imaht1 (Jan 20, 2011)

welcome to specktra


----------



## mercy210 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi & welcome!

  	I'm a newbie too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & so happy to have found Spektra!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Mary!


----------

